# Problems with my CVA firing



## dwarneroutdoorswriter (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got a .50 calibur CVA muzzleloader. I took it hunting last weekend. When I tried to shoot a doe, I cocked the hammer, squeezed the trigger, and it didn't fire. So I cocked the hammer again, pulled the trigger again, and it went off like it was really a hot load. 

This isn't the first time I've had this problem. When I was sighting in my scope, it did that a couple times as well. 

I've taken pretty good care of my primers (Winchester), so I don't know if that's the problem. 

Does anyone know what could be the problem? 

Thanks.


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

I know that sometimes if the gun is freshly cleaned and there is to much oil left in the areas that move while firing the oil will gum up if it is cold out and not let the hammer drop hard enough on the primer other than that it could be a number of things but that is the easiest to fix


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Could be a lot of things. One thing many hunters don't consider is condensation that occurs from bringing cold items into warm inside temps. Take a pair of sunglasses and place them outside for an hour this time of year and then go out, put them on and wear them inside for a few minutes. Condensation demonstrated. Metal is notorious for condensation and there is a lot of metal in the barrel of a muzzleloader.


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

Sib said:


> Could be a lot of things. One thing many hunters don't consider is condensation that occurs from bringing cold items into warm inside temps. Take a pair of sunglasses and place them outside for an hour this time of year and then go out, put them on and wear them inside for a few minutes. Condensation demonstrated. Metal is notorious for condensation and there is a lot of metal in the barrel of a muzzleloader.


I aggree 100% on this reply I never bring my gun inside and let it warm up unless its fired and I need to clean it I keep it locked in the garage and carry it in the back of the truck to my hunting spots this also stops the scope from fogging


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

So the primer did not fire either or the load just didn't go?


----------



## smithb39 (Aug 23, 2006)

Not sure if your primer went off or not, but I had a similar problem last week, I have an older CVA that I shot a doe with in the morning, reloaded and attempted to shoot before I went home, I cocked it back and attempted to shoot, but the primer did not go off, I cocked it again and it fired fine. For me, if the nipple gets dirty I have a hard time getting the primer to set all the way on and I'm guessing my first shot just set the primer on the nipple correctly then the second shot set it off.

You might have had a similar problem?


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Is it a in-line or a side lock? My first muzzle loader was a CVA Hawkins
Probably from around 1980
I had a problem a few years ago when you cocked the hammer and fired the cap would not go off, The second time it would fire the cap. Upon further inspection I found out that the threads in the drum where the nipple screws in had corroded over time and the nipple would still tighten but would be not centered with the hammer causing the hammer to catch the edge of the cap and not fall compleatly enough to fire the cap on the first try. That gun was so accurate with a patched ball I hated to retire it


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Same question as pitbull above..Is is a side lock (uses caps) or an inline using primers.
I,ve seen misfire issues on side locks from the nipple getting mushroomed. When that happens, your caps dont get seated properly until the hammer hits it once. The second hammer drop fires the gun. I,ve also seen caps that were too tight and the same thing happens, second hammer strike fires the gun. Also have seen weak hammer springs.

If you have an inline, next time it misfires give it a few seconds and check your primer. Compare your findings to a fired primer. The dents in your two primers should be equal, if they are, try new primers.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

i found that on my sidelocks that cci #11 magnums caps were the problem. they wouldn't fire on the 1st trigger pull but would on the second. it was like the the 1st trigger pull was seating the cap. i switched to remington caps and never had the problem again. i think the cci's were a little smaller.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

freshwater drum said:


> i found that on my sidelocks that cci #11 magnums caps were the problem. they wouldn't fire on the 1st trigger pull but would on the second. it was like the the 1st trigger pull was seating the cap. i switched to remington caps and never had the problem again. i think the cci's were a little smaller.


You nailed that. Our group had the same problems with cci's, remingtons also cured our problems. Now all of our sidelocks are converted to musket caps, the ultimate cure.


----------



## WONABUCK (Dec 21, 2009)

The spring surrounding the firing pin can be shortened to solve this problem. Took my cva kodiak to williams gunsight and outfitters. they knew exactly what to do. only cost $30.


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

i've had all kinds of problems with winchester ammo and caps. try remington or switch to a 209 primer. i did on the side hammer its alot of work but worth the effort . it's not recomened but i did itand for in line on ancva 209 works great like firing a rifle


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

freshwater drum said:


> i found that on my sidelocks that cci #11 magnums caps were the problem. they wouldn't fire on the 1st trigger pull but would on the second. it was like the the 1st trigger pull was seating the cap. i switched to remington caps and never had the problem again. i think the cci's were a little smaller.


 
I switched to an inline after two years of miss fires with the cap,, 209s have not failed me since.


----------

